# Good time strech plugin?



## impressions (Oct 15, 2016)

....?

non expensive


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 15, 2016)

Which ones did you get?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Ircam is the best. I use Soundhack for sound design.


----------



## impressions (Oct 15, 2016)

actually didn't find none that work. the ircam is great but i don't know how much it costs(15days trial). and i found lots of really amazing ones for dj's but they range from 500$-800$

the one on cubase is really lowering the resolution of the sample and on complex ones its unusable,
so send em if you know.

as cheap as possible


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Ircam is $249usd
http://www.plugivery.com/products/p1680-TS/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 15, 2016)

Paulstretch? I've found that it doesn't get all of the digital garbling that you get with others. I believe it's free but have never used it on my own computer.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 15, 2016)

Try out Reaper. It has a very nice time stretch algorithm.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 15, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Paulstretch? I've found that it doesn't get all of the digital garbling that you get with others. I believe it's free but have never used it on my own computer.



Try it out. It's amazing. And free!

I have a sneaky feeling the best time stretch plugin is Pitch and Time by Serato.


----------



## impressions (Oct 15, 2016)

just tried it. perhaps with streching, but with shortening the result is less impressive than the native cubase.
ircam did the job, but 250$? not cheap yet


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 15, 2016)

fwiw Last year I got ircam TS on sale for $99 @ dontcrack, I suspect it will be on sale again at some point.......


----------



## impressions (Oct 16, 2016)

I guess decent time stretching algorithm requires a good deal of programming to create a high resolution streched or shortened sample. it needs to extrapolate alot of information from a complex sample, so that probably takes alot of resources to recreate. hence the higher price for most of them.


----------



## impressions (Oct 17, 2016)

still looking if anyone knows of one


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2016)

Sometimes you have to pay to get good quality. I remember when $200 was a small down payment on a good Eventide.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 17, 2016)

Paulstretch is great. It's old, you have to manually search for files and all that good stuff, but it's free and works like a charm.


----------



## Vin (Oct 17, 2016)

+1 for Paulstretch, old but fantastic algorithm, use it practically everyday.


----------



## tonecarver (Oct 17, 2016)

impressions said:


> still looking if anyone knows of one


If you are on Windows and only want to stretch (i.e., not shrink) then you could give mine a try.
https://tonecarver.wordpress.com/tcstretch/

It's a freebie ..


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 4, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> fwiw Last year I got ircam TS on sale for $99 @ dontcrack, I suspect it will be on sale again at some point.......



It is for sale again at $99 at JRR shop.
https://www.jrrshop.com/ircam-lab-ts


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 4, 2017)

+1 for Paulstretch, Waves Soundshifter is good too (some realtime automation can be done).


----------



## RussellSzabados (Jan 4, 2017)

Ircam does a really nice job, if it's on sale for $99, I'd grab it. You're not going to find anything as consistent for less money than that. Serato's Pitch n Time was like $900 last time I looked. 

Last year I picked up Sound Forge 2.5 for Mac which comes stock with both Elastique Audio for time expansion/compression as well as iZotope's MBIT+ dithering and SRC suite. Elastique Audio also does a great job and, again, it's stock. I bought Sound Forge for $150 USD...but Magix (Sequoia, Samplitude) just bought out all of Sony's audio & video offerings, including Vegas & Spectralayers so the prices might change drastically soon. FYI...


----------



## brett (Jan 4, 2017)

But isn't IRCAM TS Pro just about to land? I'd want to know what the upgrade path was from TS to Pro before I purchased.


----------



## GdT (Jan 4, 2017)

Not a plugin, but ...
Logic has built in time and pitch editing.
Also I have used iZotope RX4 time and pitch editor.
Both can stretch or shrink time as well as adjusting pitch.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 4, 2017)

Vin said:


> +1 for Paulstretch, old but fantastic algorithm, use it practically everyday.



Paul Stretch +1

If you use it everyday, I would love to hear some results from it, and hear the original audio too


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 4, 2017)

What are you stretching?

Complete mix, polyphonic, what instruments... ?

Different algorithms/processors are good for different things.


----------



## brett (Jan 4, 2017)

Me? Complete mixes. 

I used to use Waves Soundshifter which I loved but with v9 the time stretch component no longer works in Cubase, only Protools

Looking for a replacement

I hear that the Elastique algorithm has been updated in Cubase 9 (I'm still on 8) so maybe that's good enough?

Or perhaps IRCAM TS or TS Pro although I'd rather not leave the DAW

All advice welcome


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone have paulstretch working in Sierra ? I couldn't figure out how to get it going.


----------



## composerboy (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of Paulstretch, it's fantastic for sound design and really long stretches....


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 9, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Paul Stretch +1
> 
> If you use it everyday, I would love to hear some results from it, and hear the original audio too


I am starting to use Paul Stretch all the time now. I was demonstrating here how to turn brass from Cinesamples into a euphonium section, but I used Paul Stretch throughout starting with a live recording of a cello sliding down to a low E flat, then I stretched the piano also creating a haunting atmosphere:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 9, 2017)

Serato Pitch'nTime is still good, so is Soundtoys Speed. Those are the two I know, anyway.


----------



## brett (Jan 9, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Serato Pitch'nTime is still good, so is Soundtoys Speed. Those are the two I know, anyway.



Speed is discontinued and Pitch'n'Time only avail for Protools and Logic :(


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2017)

They discontinued Speed?

I'm sure glad I still have it!


----------



## RussellSzabados (Jan 20, 2017)

GdT said:


> Not a plugin, but ...
> Logic has built in time and pitch editing.
> Also I have used iZotope RX4 time and pitch editor.
> Both can stretch or shrink time as well as adjusting pitch.



Yes, I purchased iZotope's Radius Time & Pitch Machine module for Logic 9 and always got very good results. Now that Logic Pro X is proprietary with Flex Time, Radius is part of the RX toolbox. And I believe it'S part of the standard RX, you don't have to shell out an extra $500 for RX Advanced. That'S a good buy, I believe RX standard is around $299 where I paid around $425 for Radius in 2010.


----------

